# Been using these channys lately alot



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Picked these up the other day at the supply house. Been using them a lot lately, there great for traps and drains


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Had my set for a couple years now. 


The smallest version of this identical pliers works perfectly for the monitor series bonnet nuts for Delta.


Not for the 600 series but the newer 1300-1700 series Delta Monitor Series Valve, along with the new R10000 Valve Body.


They also work well for what you stated, along with basket strainer assembly tightening.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

They work great for installing new flush valves for water closets.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Picked these up the other day at the supply house. Been using them a lot lately, there great for traps and drains


i have never seen those before , what model number are they ?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.channellock.com/oil-filter-pvc.aspx


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

How do i remove a double post? Sorry.


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

I love mine:thumbup: Great for basket strainers:thumbsup: Dunbar thanks for the Delta tip!!!


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well now my toolbox is gonna be another couple pounds heavier:whistling2:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Wonder if they will get around an oil filter?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Qball415 said:


> Wonder if they will get around an oil filter?


Maybe that is why they are called Oil Filter Pliers... :laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Oops my fault. Should of read or clicked on link.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Qball415 said:


> Wonder if they will get around an oil filter?



Yeah. Sure looks like it.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I use em on PVC unions Also. Won't crack or tear up the union.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------

